# Uneven Arms



## darkt (May 23, 2005)

my left arm is smaller then my right arm both bicep and tricep but yet its stronger though. how cna i even the two out.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 23, 2005)

Treat them exactly the same and use DBs to keep them working separately. Do the arm that needs improvement first, followed by the other arm. And don't bother worrying about it; I'm willing to bet no one else notices.


----------



## MillerMan (May 23, 2005)

I wouldnt say your left is stronger, Your right is probably just a little more tired from being used doing everyday things more...It does not seem right that your left would be stronger IMO.


----------



## darkt (May 24, 2005)

maybe you are right. but what can i do to get some size in my left. im doing the same excersize for both arms. should i do anything else for my left arm


----------



## HardTrainer (May 24, 2005)

whats your dominant hand?


----------



## Doublebase (May 24, 2005)

How long have you been lifting?  It takes time.


----------



## MyK (May 24, 2005)

quit wackin off so much.......or at least switch hands every other time!


----------



## Doublebase (May 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> quit wackin off so much.......or at least switch hands every other time!



elbow in the ribs....


----------



## Mudge (May 24, 2005)

How far are they off? This is completely natural.


----------



## Ramathorn (May 24, 2005)

I try and do a lot of every day things with my left arm. It seems to be working very well. Also, when I put the weights back I always use my left to do it. Try it out


----------



## darkt (May 25, 2005)

well one of the reasons about my triceps is that my left is cut more horizontally then my right which has more of a slant to it. Ill try to take a pic to show this if i can. my biceps are close to the same except that my right one is more rounded out so it looks bigger


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2005)

Muscle shape will also often be different, Arnold's biceps didn't match. My left tricep shows more definition, but my left arm is half an inch smaller. Thats life.


----------



## Nick+ (May 25, 2005)

My left arm is  1/4-1/2" smaller than the right and I am left handed.  I _think_ the bicep insertion(?) is shorter....

I read years ago in an Ellington Darden book  ("The Nautilus book") I think it was called, that  your 'dominant' side (ie in my case the left) ends up smaller.  I can't remember , I read that book in 1991. I'll have to check it up with google.


Anyway, as  Squaggleboggin says , probably no one else notices!


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2005)

My dominant side is larger.


----------



## Nick+ (May 25, 2005)

Hmmm!   Puts paid to the theory in that book maybe...


----------



## Premiere (May 25, 2005)

my left arm is stronger and more cut then my right and i'm right handed, my right arm fatigues faster than my left and it weaker. My left arm always feels the burn after a workout and yeah it's very irritating. when i flex in the mirror my left tricep and bicep is way more developed than my right and i hate it!! i use DBs for everything when i do arm day but it hasn't corrected itself!! ugh!!


----------

